# Besides Frogs...



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

Besides keeping frogs in these awesome vivariums... what other animals can you, or do you all keep in similar setups? (can you post or share links to threads where other things besides frogs are being housed?) Are there any desert theme'd or bog theme'd setups?? I'm new of course to this forum... but I like alot of what I'm seeing... its giving me alot of ideas.. I would like to do a setup for my abronias, and a few other reptiles I keep..


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Have I got the thread for you. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/57572-euromadagascar-viv.html


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

The Abronias will actually do better with more airflow that a terrarium can provide. More along the lines of a well planted screen cage. And if you should ever have any offspring send them in my direction


----------



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, that Euro Viv is awesome... 

I house our abronia in screen cages, but it seems alot of the european guys do the glass setups. Same goes for Chamaeleolis (which is another species we work with)

How much do you all spend on average on just plants alone?

Chamaeleolis porcus


----------



## postskunk (Jul 19, 2009)

heres a few threads I put up, and yea I'll call myself out before someone else does, I like excuses for posting my tanks.

Frilled dragon grow out









Thread: not sure?

crested 45g bowfront









Thread: crested tank in progress - Geckos Unlimited

10g tetra halfmoon with DIY extention









Thread: 10g half moon DIY expansion - Pic Heavy - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More

20g long vert satanic tank









Thread: I Finished Hell House - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More

custom knob-tail grout tank









thread: Knob Tail Tank From Scratch - Geckos Unlimited

and here's one with a few tanks in it, I never finished the big cabinet tank though. it now lives in the land of misfit projects
The Big Cage Starts - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More

-Matt


----------



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet! No go and post away... heck even if they are repost... I'm eating it all up. I like the desert theme thank, we work with Baja blue rock lizards and I'd love to have a pair setup in a nice desert themed terrarium/vivarium? to have as a nice display in the living room.


----------



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

mantisdragon91 said:


> The Abronias will actually do better with more airflow that a terrarium can provide. More along the lines of a well planted screen cage. And if you should ever have any offspring send them in my direction


Funny, I had a hard time moving 3 unsexed offsprings I had a female drop this summer. One of the dendroboard members picked them up. (maybe he can post updated pics of them)


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

well moving forward if the abronia, petrasaurus or chameleolis produce keep me in mind. Might have to miss a couple of mortgage payments but definetely keep me in mind


----------



## postskunk (Jul 19, 2009)

Shells-N-Scales said:


> Sweet! No go and post away... heck even if they are repost... I'm eating it all up. I like the desert theme thank, we work with Baja blue rock lizards and I'd love to have a pair setup in a nice desert themed terrarium/vivarium? to have as a nice display in the living room.


I was kinda hopeing you would keep posting away, your animals are phenominal!


----------



## Shells-N-Scales (Jan 3, 2011)

postskunk said:


> I was kinda hopeing you would keep posting away, your animals are phenominal!


I would but I dont want to be a post whore , nor do I know what sub forum is best to post pictures of our animals.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Did someone say desert? 

Leopard gecko - rock terrarium " Many pictures" - Geckos Unlimited


----------

